# Creamy CM after Ovulation??



## Guppy051708

Sorry if this grosses anyone out, but I have had very white, creamy CM everyday since ovulation. I am currently 4 DPO. Has anyone else experienced this? Has anyone that has every been pregnant experienced this during the 2WW/ days after ovulation? 

Thanks :)


----------



## Liz2

I would like to know the answer to this too. I feel like my CM is always different so I wouldn't even know! It's weird!


----------



## Guppy051708

I feel like I always have CM throughout the majority of my cycle, so for me its hard to say. but there is just something about this CM that is different. Hopefully is because im preggo! But Maybe im just getting my hopes up.? :shrug:


----------



## Guppy051708

ps I had a temp drop today. (My charts in my signature)...does this drop mean im not preggo?


----------



## jessndoug

this is so funny. i was looking for this answer on the internet yesterday. i have the same thing it just started 2 days ago. i hope we are pregnant!!! baby dust!!!


----------



## livbaybee1

good be a sign :D lets hope so for u :) xoxox


----------



## babyPLEASE

Well the witch got me today but I was completely dry after ov up until AF. No CM at all really.

When I had my daughter, my early symptoms were LOADS of white creamy CM and I was really dizzy.

So in my experience, I would say it's a good sign for you! I hope you get your :bfp:! 
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks for your responses :flower:
I hope that its a sign for me and any of you ladies in the 2WW :thumbup:
Thanks for the babydust...i dont want to be a symptom spotter but now that Im in the 2WW i just wish i had a sign...any sign that could say "yah" or "nah". 

:dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

do any of you ladies have a link to your chart? I want to compare :D
maybe we are!!!! :thumbs:


----------



## kmac625

I always get loads of creamy cm after ov. Doesn't mean you aren't preggers though. Fx'd for us all.


----------



## Guppy051708

Well since 4 DPO I have had loads of creamy, YELLOW CM. Is this happening to anyone else who could possible be preggo or whom is? Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## babymom3

I had the eggwhite CM during ovulation and now I have the creamy white CM... Let me know if you get your :bfp: maybe this is a good sign for all of us! :dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

I will for sure! i am currently 8 DPO. that CM changed pretty quick! and there is def. much more cm than there was at 4 DPO!


----------



## Guppy051708

*babymom* how many dpo's are you?


----------



## babymom3

Im now 4dpo, still cramping and now CM is white and kind of watery... Sorry TMI LOL


----------



## sar35

Guppy051708 said:


> Well since 4 DPO I have had loads of creamy, YELLOW CM. Is this happening to anyone else who could possible be preggo or whom is? Thanks :thumbup:

i have heard on here that yellow cm is an early pg sign.....so is very watery cm too...good luck x


----------



## NGRidley

Last night I noticed that I had *a lot* more CM than usual. It was thicker than a few days before. or it just seems that way because I didnt have much a few days ago. It was slightly yellowier (if thats a word).

I am 11DPO

:dust: for all!!!!!


----------



## Amos2009

Oh how I want creamy white CM to be a pregnancy sign- I have had it too!!! I am 7DPO...anyone test yet???


----------



## debgreasby

I had loads of yellow CM last cycle and was not pg, but i have heard it is usually a good sign.

FX'd for you all


----------



## Wiffie81

I have this problem too. I am 7 DPO - from 5 DPO I have had a niggly pain in my abdomen. 6DPO - lots of CM - creamy, yellow (sorry TMI)

Today 7DPO - early morning was loads of EWCM - then change back to Creamy a few hours later.

Ive never paid so much attention to whats going on down below:argh:

The thing thats puzzling me the most is this pain in my left hand side, both at the front at the back. I cant explain it.

You can look at my chart to compare 

Its just a waiting game:wacko:


----------



## Guppy051708

I tested with those early-early pregnancy test (that your supposed to be test 7-10 days after ovulation). I got a :bfn: at 7 DPO and a :bfn: at 9 DPO. Though it seems the average dpo to get a positive with these types of tests is 10 or 11 dpo.

Ps much, much more yellow cm (TMI)


----------



## soon2 b wifey

looks like you could've had implantation oh good luck with testing. baby dust to you


----------



## SarahMelissa

I had really white creamy cm every day from O until yesterday, then the witch got me :(


----------



## Kates1122

good lucky guppy, hope this it it for you! fx'd!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks Kate! How are you doing these days?


----------



## Kates1122

i'm good just waiting for the stupid :witch: to leave! hahaha, i'm gonna try not to get on bnb as much this month so i won't get obsessed, haha i didn't get on ALL DAY until now, but now i just have to be on here that much longer so i can read everyone's posts haha, so i dunno if i'm doing any good by this, but hey, it makes it look better...i'm ready for witch to leave so i can get ready to o!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Well, it looks like lots and lots of Yellow CM is a sure sign! Got my :bfp: today!!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







017.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 133


----------



## donna82

wow I was just reading your thread...did you have any other symptoms??

Congratulations on your :bfp: and at 10dpo you got a :bfp: on a digi...thats good going you must have high levels of HCG!!

well done xx


----------



## debgreasby

Yay, congrats!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks Donna! 
I have only had a couple symptoms and they weren't even the really obvious ones like morning sickness or implantation bleeding.

Basically my symptoms were lots of creamy, white CM 1-4 dpo. From 4-10 DPO i had yellow, creamy CM (which has been increasing every day). I have also been super tired and wanting to sleep all the time since the day of ovulation. I have also been pretty constipated. The only other symptom thus far is that i have been having crazy cravings for eating food out (which usually i try to eat healthy). haha my husband even noticed that one! lol
and my BB Temps have been increasing. 

If you look at my FF chart I have put down symptoms.


----------



## emsiee

Just popped in this thread and knew from the start you would get your BFP from what you were describing! :thumbup:

Congrats!!!


----------



## Amos2009

Yay Guppy!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Tudor Rose

congrats guppy! i had all the same symptoms as you, i even ate chicken off the bone last night, (i rarely eat meat) i go in from work and rumaged through the fridge i looked like a cave women!


----------



## Guppy051708

haha thats so funny! I feel like I just want to eat McDonalds, Olive Garden, and Chinese every night! lol. but that would probably be a bad idea ha ::dohh:


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

My Gyno told me everyone's CM is different after ovulation. This month i've had really thick white so maybe its a good sign!! 

*just read the whole thread!! Congrats Guppy!! (i love your name Guppy! Guppy has been my nickname for my OH for years! Love it!)


----------



## Guppy051708

Haha! You are the first I have met with that nn then!
My name is Stephanie and when my nephews were wee little, their mothers tried having them refer to me as "Stephy" but they ended up pronouncing it as Guppy. That's where my nicky came from :D


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Guppy051708 said:


> Haha! You are the first I have met with that nn then!
> My name is Stephanie and when my nephews were wee little, their mothers tried having them refer to me as "Stephy" but they ended up pronouncing it as Guppy. That's where my nicky came from :D



Aww thats so cute. My OH is a fish like literally loves to swim can't keep him out of the water! So I've always called him Guppy. On deployment I sent him packages... saying Sgt. Guppy and all his friends got a kick out of it LOL.


----------



## Guppy051708

Haha! thats too cute! and funny! ^_^


----------



## soon2 b wifey

hopefully its a good sign for me too. as i only got creamy cm this time and it went away for a couple days and now its back. and i am exactly the same dpo you were just 4 measly days. congrats. congrats.


----------



## cinnamum

sorry to hijack...
i have no cm what so ever right now (after ovulation)... is this good or bad??? i have googled and had no luck please help me! x x x


----------



## Guppy051708

*Cinnamum* You could still be preggers though! Lots of CM is one of the signs but its like the other million signs- some women will get lots of cm, some wont. :dust: :flower:


----------



## cinnamum

thats what i was hoping. i dont know if i could take another month of ttc. it's really affecting me! x x x


----------



## Tara123006

Congrats Guppy! I am new to this board, and I just wanted to explain my situation. :)

I have a little girl (just turned 2) And we are now ttc for the 2nd time. Last month I swore I was pregnant, but my period came a whole week early. Not sure if it was my period or mc, but i never had a pos. test result.

This cycle I'm pretty sure I o'd yesterday (sept 17), and today I have had creamy, white cm. Not a whole lot, but i usually don't have that at all. So, it's been only 1 day after Ovulation with creamy, white cm, and small menstrual like cramps.....does this sound like i could have conceived??

Thanks for all that reply. :flower:


----------



## Guppy051708

I think it's possible Tara! :D
Just keep checking it everyday. Usually I had a little more CM every day. Around 4 DPO it turned yellow. :dust:


----------



## sar35

Congrats xx


----------



## lauralynn3boy

This thread gives me hope! I had cramping and dull fullness feeling in my uterus and cervix right after ovulation. Then it calmed down but my CM has increased. It is white and creamy. I am 5dpo today and all the sudden I just had a huge amount of fatigue! I haven't gotten out of bed much today! I had a headache at 3dpo but I was also staring at a computer screen for awhile. I got a small headache today also. I usually only get headaches te day before AF. So, hoping these are good signs for me! 

Guppy, it looks like you have gone on to have more babies since this post! Congrats!


----------



## Guppy051708

lauralynn3boy said:


> This thread gives me hope! I had cramping and dull fullness feeling in my uterus and cervix right after ovulation. Then it calmed down but my CM has increased. It is white and creamy. I am 5dpo today and all the sudden I just had a huge amount of fatigue! I haven't gotten out of bed much today! I had a headache at 3dpo but I was also staring at a computer screen for awhile. I got a small headache today also. I usually only get headaches te day before AF. So, hoping these are good signs for me!
> 
> Guppy, it looks like you have gone on to have more babies since this post! Congrats!

Your Symptoms sound hopeful, Hun!
Keep us posted 


And thank you! 
Yes, our family is now complete :)
The baby I conceived during this thread, sadly passed at 8 weeks, however, since then I went on had my first baby boy, got pregnant w my second baby boy, then had my little miss darlin, and more recently an unexpected chemical (we weren't trying). However as far as this thread goes I am happy to report this type of CM continued to be a very early pregnancy symptom, for me, in most all of my pregnancies!

Good luck!


----------



## xLottiex

Hi hun

I had lotion cm from just after my fertile window til AF arrived last cycle. It was my first cycle checking cm so im not sure if its a normal thing for me, but either way it ended in a BFN. I have heard that it can be an early preg symptom for some women though! GL


----------



## lauralynn3boy

Sorry about your loss guppy :( I have 3 littles also. My youngest is 3.5. I thought we were done too! Haha I just realize how time flies and they are growing up too fast! My older two are self sufficient and I know I might regret not trying for another! I really want another one now! I always tell people not to do anything permanent unless you KNOW you won't regret it :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Haha, I reckon id be in that boat, except I have various health issues, especially PP, so we decided that medically we can't, even tho I'm sure my heart would say otherwise! So my husband had the snip right before DD was born. Honestly tho if it weren't for our situation and my health concerns, id probably give the Duggars a good run for their money :lol: all of our kids are very close in age (I once had three under three!) so even if it weren't for health problems, we are already stretched so thin I'm not sure id cope w another. (My second son has autism as well and that in and of itself is a lot of work. And my eldest has a rare form of epilepsy. So I know it was for the best, and I realize at some point we have to stop. But in another life, yeah if say never do anything perminant.)


----------



## lauralynn3boy

Yes, true! We all have to think realistically too! ;)
Sorry to hear about the health issues.


----------

